# My Rack Runneth Over, So .....



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm going to run a recurring contest of sorts. For the next few weeks, once a week, I'll ask a question and the first person to post the correct answer will receive two pipes. The pipes may be new or they may be estate pipes, bent or straight. All I'll guarantee is that they will be genuine briar and without serious flaws. Some will have names that you'll recognize, others may have no name at all. My hope is that people who are fairly new to the hobby and might be having a hard time collecting enough pipes to build a proper rotation will win these, but the contest is open to anyone. So, without further ado, here is this week's question:

Linus Pauling, the American chemist, was a pioneer in the field of X-ray crystallography, a technique that would prove crucial in peering into the heart of DNA. In his long and distinguished career he won two Nobel prizes. One was for chemistry, what was the other one for?


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

he also won the nobel peace prize in 1962


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Damn, that was quick!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok, contest is over for this week. I can see I'll have to come up with tougher questions. Jordan303 is our winner. Send me a pm with your mailing address and I'll get the pipes out in a couple days.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Spending all day on puff has its advantages.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Congrats Jordan, winner of the first weekly contest. I will try to post a new question every Saturday until the supply of surplus pipes is exhausted, so look for a new post in this thread next week.
And now, a few rules. Only one win per person. Also, if you win but don't want or need the pipes, you can give me the name and address of someone to send them to.
Happy puffing to all and good luck in next week's contest.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you very much pugsley!


----------



## Mr Maduro (Dec 2, 2009)

I will definitely be watching this thread as I am new to pipe smoking


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

I want to get back into pipes (started when I was 19ish but gave it up a year later for stupid reasons) so I'll definitely be watching! 

You're a generous BoTL, Warren...great contest!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Jordan303 said:


> he also won the nobel peace prize in 1962


Ok i must have missed something..................didnt you ask "what was the other one for"? not when it was right? Or did he pm his answer? Just curious......not playing in this one cause i have way to many pipes.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

The question was what was the second prize for, the answer was peace.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

oh ok.....so they have a nobel chemistry prize? Didnt know that. Thought there was just the Nobel Peace prize. Learn somethin new everyday


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Nobel prizes are awarded each year in physics, chemistry, medicine, literature and peace. Sadly there isn't one for obsessively collecting pipes or I'm sure I would have been nominated.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

i hear ya.........workin on the runner up bid


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

slyder said:


> Ok i must have missed something..................didnt you ask "what was the other one for"? not when it was right? Or did he pm his answer? Just curious......


i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

The next question will be posted at about 8 pm EST today,(Saturday). Just a little teaser, this one will be sports related, but don't go running for your stats books, they'll do you no good on this one.


----------



## Brownbeer (Nov 10, 2009)

Cleveland Browns

Just getting my guess in early as I will be out for the evening.:wave:


----------



## Mr Maduro (Dec 2, 2009)

ive been waiting all week. this is the only thread im subscribed to...


im locked and loaded and ready for this question


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ready: I am it.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Good evening all and welcome to this week's edition of the contest. Our category for tonight is baseball. This will be a 3 part question. All three answers must be correct, specific and in a single post. As last week, the prize is 2 briar pipes from my collection. These pipes will be of my choosing and without serious flaws. They will be usable but please do not expect Bo Nordhs or S. Bangs. And now, on to the questions.

In the long history of professional baseball there have been many memorable characters, not all of them players. One of the most colorful ever to be associated with the sport was Bill Veeck. Over the years, as owner of several major league teams, he staged many bizarre promotions but one of the most memorable was on September 23, 1949 when he owned the Cleveland Indians. In a ceremony before the game a funeral was staged. The entire team, led by Veeck, marched slowly to center field, and there, beneath a cardboard gravestone, they conducted a burial service. The three parts to this question are as follows:

1. What or who was buried there?

2. Who won the game that followed the ceremony?

3. What was the final score?

Remember, be specific and have all 3 answers in a single post. Good luck!


----------



## Frogtastic (Sep 20, 2009)

1) 1948 pennant 
2) Indians vs. Tigers 
3) 0-5

Maybe?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I'll take a shot:

1. What or who was buried there?The 1948 pennant

2. Who won the game that followed the ceremony?Detroit

3. What was the final score?5-0

*Edit: Darn! 1 minute too late*


----------



## CHAR (May 4, 2008)

1. The Indians 1948 Pennant
2. Detroit
3. Detroit 5 Cleveland 0


----------



## Theophilus (Jul 7, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> Good evening all and welcome to this week's edition of the contest. Our category for tonight is baseball. This will be a 3 part question. All three answers must be correct, specific and in a single post. As last week, the prize is 2 briar pipes from my collection. These pipes will be of my choosing and without serious flaws. They will be usable but please do not expect Bo Nordhs or S. Bangs. And now, on to the questions.
> 
> In the long history of professional baseball there have been many memorable characters, not all of them players. One of the most colorful ever to be associated with the sport was Bill Veeck. Over the years, as owner of several major league teams, he staged many bizarre promotions but one of the most memorable was on September 23, 1949 when he owned the Cleveland Indians. In a ceremony before the game a funeral was staged. The entire team, led by Veeck, marched slowly to center field, and there, beneath a cardboard gravestone, they conducted a burial service. The three parts to this question are as follows:
> 
> ...


1. The 1948 Pennant
2. Detroit Tigers
3. 5-0


----------



## Theophilus (Jul 7, 2008)

Dang! too late!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, Frogtastic had #1 & #3 correct but didn't name the winner in #2, so that means Blaylock was the first to post correct answers to all three questions. Congrats to our winner and thanks everyone for playing. Next week at 8 pm EST we'll do it all again.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Well, Frogtastic had #1 & #3 correct but didn't name the winner in #2, so that means Blaylock was the first to post correct answers to all three questions. Congrats to our winner and thanks everyone for playing. Next week at 8 pm EST we'll do it all again.


I hope you have enough pipes for next weekend.

My wife is pissed...she was helping me and only cares about the White Sox...


----------



## Frogtastic (Sep 20, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Well, Frogtastic had #1 & #3 correct but didn't name the winner in #2, so that means Blaylock was the first to post correct answers to all three questions. Congrats to our winner and thanks everyone for playing. Next week at 8 pm EST we'll do it all again.


$*%& me.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> I hope you have enough pipes for next weekend.
> 
> My wife is pissed...she was helping me and only cares about the White Sox...


I have enough pipes to do this for at least two more weeks, so check in next Saturday at 8 EST.

(PS: I'll probably post another teaser about 3 hours before the contest like I did this week.)


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats, Dave. 

I totally forgot about this. I'm hoping that next weeks contest will will involve famous people from Buffalo. Oh wait, forget it, I can't think of any.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like I must turn my attention to this thread, I think my Molina pipe is getting lonely being the only pipe I smoke out of and own.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Arggh! Darn late hours; I didn't even have a chance to break out my copy of Veeck as in Wreck!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

It's Saturday again and I have some good news and some bad news regarding the contest. Let's get the bad news out of the way first. I'm afraid that after the experience I had mailing pipes out of the US I'm going to have to limit the contest to winners who can provide a US address. Now, the good news. This week there will be two winners of two pipes each, the first two people to provide the correct answer.
The category for this week's contest has not been finalized yet, so watch for a teaser to be posted later today.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Today's subject will be the naturalist Charles Darwin. Sounds like an easy one, doesn't it?....... You haven't heard the question yet. :mischief:
You will, at 8 pm EST.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope I can win this one! I lack funds for any new pipes, and I need to start a rotation!

I am being extra careful with my new Peterson, as my last pipe(Molina Briar) took a crap recently.


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom (Sep 19, 2008)

No shipments to Canada! Alas! That makes me a sad panda.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

With the Internet these days, it's kind of hard to do any kind of Q-A that requires knowledge as opposed to simply Googling. Hope you can find one!


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

God the suspense is killing me! I pray that I will win.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Everyone Ready? Here we go.

In the late summer or early autumn of 1859 the editor of the respected British journal the Quarterly Review received an advance copy of a new book by the naturalist Charles Darwin. He read the book with interest and agreed that it had merit, but feared that the subject was too narrow to attract a wide audience. He urged Darwin to write a book about another subject instead. "Everyone is interested in *****" he observed helpfully. His sage advice was ignored, and "On the Origin of Species by Means of Natural Selection" was published in November 1859.
What subject did the editor suggest that Darwin write about?

The first two posts with the correct answer will each win two pipes. Good luck!


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

pigeons


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

He wanted him to write about pigeons.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

We have our winners.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh man. Both at 8:07 pm. Awesome!


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats Eric! Nice timing dude... Great minds think alike


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Great, I lost.:kicknuts:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I thought this one would take a while, guess I have to try harder next week.
Colton and 8ball are our winners this week. Please read the contest rules and then pm your mailing addresses to me.
For those who haven't won yet, the contest will continue next Saturday. Watch for the teaser, the question will be posted at 8 pm.


----------



## MattN (Dec 19, 2009)

Huh, I woulda said finches. Now I need to look into this to find out what the story is. Pigeons? Who writes about pigeons?​


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Darwin was extremely interested in the adaptive tendencies of pigeons. His editor thought that would be a more interesting book subject since Darwin admired them so much. Finches are his most popular study, so I can see where this could be confusing.. Warren came up with a great question.


----------



## MattN (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, very interesting. Did Darwin end up writing about pigeons? I wonder if the editor had any interest in disuading Darwin because of his competitor at the time, who's name escapes me right now.

Agreed, excellent question.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

nice contest Matt. and congrats to all the winners so far! maybe i'll try my hand at the next question. i think i'm pretty smrt...lol


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

ghe said:


> With the Internet these days, it's kind of hard to do any kind of Q-A that requires knowledge as opposed to simply Googling. Hope you can find one!


I try to ask questions that anyone can find the answer to but are unlikely to be common knowledge. That way everyone has an equal chance. The real contest here involves phrasing internet search questions to produce the desired result.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Pugsley said:


> I try to ask questions that anyone can find the answer to but are unlikely to be common knowledge. That way everyone has an equal chance. The real contest here involves phrasing internet search questions to produce the desired result.


Unfortunately, it's still awfully easy. I just read your latest question a couple of minutes ago, did a google with "darwin editor suggested write about" and had the answer within 30 seconds. On the other hand, I heartily applaud your generosity!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

ghe said:


> Unfortunately, it's still awfully easy.


Yes, it is easy and that is intentional. Before I post a question I do a search to be sure the answer can be found easily. My goal is simply to pass on a few excess pipes. Hopefully people enjoy the contest and the winners enjoy the pipes.


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm not complaining ... It's a very generous and enjoyable contest..


----------



## MattN (Dec 19, 2009)

And even thought I haven't won anything, I've had an interesting time looking into the answers to previous questions and learning something.

Would it be weird if the winners posted pictures of what they won? I'm just curious.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

MattN said:


> Would it be weird if the winners posted pictures of what they won? I'm just curious.


That's up to the winners, but I'll be the first to admit that none of the pipes I'm giving away would be considered showpieces. They are, however, perfectly functional briar pipes.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

I just recieved my package last night and must say WEEEEEE HOOOOOOOOOOOOO. I was granted 2 gorgeouse pipes. A ben wade and a butz!!! I was going to post pictures but my girlfriend took my camera on a cruise. When she gets back in a week and a half i'll post some.

Thank you very much pugsley it was a very nice gesture and even nicer pipes. They are really nice!!!


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Warren - Your generosity is inspiring!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

To date I have given away 8 pipes in this contest, (4 are shipping today), and with a few other non-contest giveaways I have just about exhausted the supply, so today will be the final contest for a while. Please familiarize yourself with the rules posted throughout this thread and look for a teaser to be posted shortly. The question will be posted at approx. 8 pm EST tonight. Good luck to everyone and I hope you've enjoyed the contest as much as I have.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

It's time for the teaser. Since this is, after all, a pipe forum I have decided that today's question will concern pipes, specifically unusual limited edition pipes, (unusual being the operative word). Check back at 8 pm EST for the question.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

It's time for our question

Commemorative and limited edition pipes have been produced for centuries. One of the earliest known was created in1625 to celebrate the marriage of Prince Frederik Hendrik to Amalia, Countess of Soloms. During the late 19th and early 20th centuries, Germanic regimental pipes were noted for their ornate, hand painted porcelain bowls that listed the outgoing soldier's rank, unit and comrades. Beginning in the early 20th century it was fashionable to commission special commemorative pipes of briar. Among the most prolific producers of limited editions have been Peterson and Dunhill. One of the most unusual from Dunhill was produced in 1982. A limited edition of 50 pipes were produced for the collector's market. The question is: 
What or who did it honor and what was it shaped to resemble?


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

christmas pipe packed like a book


In 1982, Dunhill introduced the now-famous Christmas model that was packaged in a leather book resembling the special-order Dunhill pipe cases of the 1930s


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Try again ....


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Christmas, shaped like a leather book


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Made to honor Dave Lee Travis, was in the shape of a microphone.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Remember ... "unusual" and only 50 produced


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Dunhill Bear pipe and lighter set, and it honored Dunhill's founder Alfred Dunhill


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Teedles is our winner!


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Dang...


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Grats Teedles!!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Teedles is our winner!


WOOHOO, I am just getting started in the Pipe Scene, so this is a big help.

Thank you so much


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Good on ya teedles!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone for playing. As I posted earlier this will be the last installment for a while. I hope you all enjoyed it.

Teedles, will you please pm your mailing address to me.


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats. That was fast.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Crud, i completely missed the competition!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

cp478 said:


> Crud, i completely missed the competition!


Keep an eye out for new posts in this thread, it will be back from time to time, (probably the next time I mix bourbon and Ebay), just not on a weekly basis.


----------



## MattN (Dec 19, 2009)

Coincidentally (?), this is currently being auctioned on ebay!

Search "dunhill microphone pipe" and you'll find it. Ends Jan 9.

Matt


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

That is odd. I found it in Richard C. Hacker's book "Rare Smoke" on pipe collecting. I think I'll pass on the auction .... not my style.


----------



## MattN (Dec 19, 2009)

No, it's a pretty strange looking pipe. Funny coincidence though, had me chuckling.

Matt


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Pipes just showed up Yesterday (and a pipe stand and some bit covers made the trip as well). Thanks a ton, Warren. This was very cool of you.
A Jean Claude and a Barling


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Love that Barling, I've been looking for a pipe like that with a saddle bit. SWEET!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I boxed up and mailed 10 pipes at the same time and by the time I got to the post office I couldn't remember what pipes were in what box. I do remember, however, that the Barling was the last one I picked and must have put it in and taken it out of the box 3 times before I sealed it. All the briars I sent out were Ebay purchases and I haven't smoked any of them but out of the lot of them I thought the Barling had the best promise of being a good smoker. Can't say why, just a feeling I had. I hope all the pipes will serve their new owners well.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is what I recieved.....









This one says "Montana" on the side with a Capital "M" on the mouthpiece.









Not sure of the Brand on this one but it Says Imported Briar on the side, with a small 4 below that. This thing is nothing short of beautiful.

Also included was the stand and a couple softie bits. Thanks so much Bro, I apprecciate it


----------

